# 2nd Annual Knob Noster Amateur Wine Making Competition



## Amanda660 (Mar 16, 2018)

Year #2! Our competition is very intimate and though it is a fair fundraiser we want to stay on the smaller side for several more years (as the wine making bug spreads locally). We advertise very little - basically this forum is the largest advertising. In addition I love our medals - put a B2 or an A-10 on something and I'm in love!


----------

